# Circumcision



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Would you circumcise your child?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

No, I wish I wasn't circumsized. A PIECE OF MY PENIS WAS CUT OFF


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

if the extra makes it look like a longer sweater sleeve on a shorter arm, yeah - it might look a bit funny. i might be mean though and jus tlaugh about it and leave the extra on.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No. Circumcised wieners are odd looking, what with the scars and missing pieces.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

No, it's unnatural.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Circumcised ones look more appealing to me.

So maybe. Though I'd probably leave it up to my partner, because I don't really care either way. Voted yes anyways.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Absolutely not. I don't know why some people think it's ok to make a permanent mutilation to someone when they aren't old enough to consent to it. I don't know how it's legal either. It should be up to the individual when they're an adult or old enough to make that decision.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm not gonna have kids, but mine is circumcised and I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I am proud to say that I have 100% of my penis and I'm not a victim of circumcision.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I don't want kids but IF It happened I would


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

n/a


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

komorikun said:


> No. Circumcised wieners are odd looking, what with the scars and missing pieces.


This is a very strange comment from a Western woman. Are you American-born, American-raised?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

My kid would make that choice on their own when they are old enough to consent to it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

foe said:


> This is a very strange comment from a Western woman. Are you American-born, American-raised?


Yes and yes but I've spent most of my adult life in Japan and South America. They don't circumcise there. I don't think they circumcise in Europe much at all either. So it's strange now that I'm back in the homeland seeing circumcised penises.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

No way. He can decide what to do with his own penis when he's old enough.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm kind of surprised at the results here.

I've always thought most people would prefer to circumcise their kids. Maybe it's a generational thing.


----------



## pisceskyuu (Jul 29, 2012)

never


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Honestly I don't know. I said no. I've been with circumcised guys and one who was not. At first I was a little put off by the non circumcised one, but it honestly does not make a shred of difference. I don't know.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm circumcised sooooooo probably.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

foe said:


> This is a very strange comment from a Western woman. Are you American-born, American-raised?


It's actually not. The only Western nation where circumcision is the norm is the US. Canada, Europe, Australia etc. do not perform it unless for religious (Jewish/Muslim) or medical reasons.



komorikun said:


> Yes and yes but I've spent most of my adult life in Japan and South America. They don't circumcise there. * I don't think they circumcise in Europe much at all either*. So it's strange now that I'm back in the homeland seeing circumcised penises.


We don't here in Europe (barring the circumstances above). The vast majority of women prefer non cut - which just goes to show that if you get enough people to do something it becomes the norm and therefore the default preference.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

No, if I have a son and he wants to cut part of his penis of he can do so when he's old enough to make his own decision.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

One Man Wolfpack said:


> No, if I have a son and he wants to cut part of his penis of he can do so when he's old enough to make his own decision.


Exactly. In the end its not logical to do it and therefore I would not even have to think twice about whether its the right thing or not.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Meh, I'll cross that imaginary bridge when I come to it.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Dr House said:


> My kid would make that choice on their own when they are old enough to consent to it.


This is the best answer.



Mirror said:


> Honestly I don't know. I said no. I've been with circumcised guys and one who was not. At first I was a little put off by the non circumcised one, *but it honestly does not make a shred of difference*. I don't know.


I laughed.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

**** no.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

No. There's no reason to. I mean, I guess, if religious people believe they have to to please their god, then ok... But there's really no logical reason to cut off a piece of skin on your child's penis. Besides, uncircumcised ones look better to me...


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

So if I go to any other western, industrialized country (including Japan) the women will be off put by my circumcised penis?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Talgonite said:


> Would you circumcise your child?


No. I think penises look better with their jackets on.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

is this where "Cheerios" come from?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

leonardess said:


> is this where "Cheerios" come from?


There used for anti wrinkle cream.


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Circumcision is akin to removing your child's ears at birth because they MAY get an infection in them. If the motivation is hygiene its comparable in stupidity to cutting out your child's arse because they have to clean it. If the reason is based in religion it's even more absurd in that it insults the creator it is performed in the name of by tampering with it's design.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

No, I wouldn't want to put my kid though unnecessary pain.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Absolutely.

I'm incredibly thankful my parents circumcised me.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

y not?!.....


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

foe said:


> This is a very strange comment from a Western woman. Are you American-born, American-raised?


From a western woman? It's only America and maybe parts of Southern Europe that does this really.
I think in Denmark it's over 90% who are uncircumcised and it's even about to become outlawed completely.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

This episode was on a couple days ago.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> This episode was on a couple days ago.


:lol


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

how can a guy even masturbate if he's circumcised? rubbing it? that's a very unpleasant feeling and must be really desperate to do that


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> This episode was on a couple days ago.


Every time somebody video tapes their TV God kills a puppy *and* a kitten. :/


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i'm in america where its kind of the norm, but i probably wouldn't do it. just don't see the point.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No. Kinda violates human rights and... well, there wouldn't be any reason to mutilate my own child o__O


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

I had it done when I was a kid (5 or 6, I think) for medical reasons and I don't know what I'd do if I ever had a son. I certainly think they look nicer without the hood.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

No. And I wouldn't create a baby with a woman who did.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

Circumcision = *Genital Mutilation* = *Child Abuse*


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

y not??? all prophets were circumcised!!!


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Hell no.

Not that I'm ever having a kid.


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

straightarrows said:


> y not??? all prophets were circumcised!!!


Maybe that was appropriate back in their time when people rode horseback through the desert for weeks on end without access to proper sanitation...it's a time specific thing. Now? Just get a bar of soap and clean your wang, for (someone elses') gods sake!


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Mine is circumcised and its beautiful. So if I had a son I would want the same for him.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

JGreenwood said:


> Mine is circumcised and its beautiful.


I'm sorry but :lol


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Talgonite said:


> I'm sorry but :lol


Don't believe me??


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

JGreenwood said:


> Don't believe me??


I think majestic would be a better adjective to use. :b


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd let him grow up first and let him decide what he'd like to do with his dong. Some people get circumcised for legit reasons though. Its not mutilation, its a choice for some, and a must for others. One thing though, it hurts like ****ing******** and I don't think it should be done to babies. Adults should be able to do it without getting **** from people though.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

atlex said:


> Circumcision = *Genital Mutilation* = *Child Abuse*


this but....

*Circumcision = Genital Mutilation = Child Abuse*

...needs to be that big and that noticeable so as to help people snap out of their delusion. 
Please don't abuse children under the guise of tradition.. it's sickening.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

*Uncircumcised Penises Might Be Costing Us Billions*



> *According to a new health study from Johns Hopkins University:*
> 
> Research has found that circumcision reduces the number of infant urinary tract infections. Men who are uncircumcised are more at-risk for cancer-causing HPV, HIV, herpes, bacterial vaginitis and other sexually transmitted diseases, studies have found.
> 
> ...


http://jezebel.com/5936698/uncircumcised-penises-might-be-costing-us-billions


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Or you could use a condom. This explains why.


----------



## Laura1990 (May 12, 2012)

Absolutely not. I think it's cruel.


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Dark Alchemist said:


> *Uncircumcised Penises Might Be Costing Us Billions*
> 
> http://jezebel.com/5936698/uncircumcised-penises-might-be-costing-us-billions


Safe sex practices and proper hygiene are paramount. The issues noted in the article are largely avoidable when safe sex/monogamous sex is practiced and adequate standards of hygiene are maintained.

It's nonsensical and irresponsible to routinely cut away part of a male's anatomy at birth so they can safely proceed into adulthood lazy in their hygiene standards and reckless in their sexual behavior.

If the problem is anatomical and surgery is needed it will present by late infancy.

Understand that people, simply by living, put a strain on the public healthcare system.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

It's agreed that babies/infants shouldn't be circumcised before they get to make a choice. But what about adults?


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

whatevzers said:


> It's agreed that babies/infants shouldn't be circumcised before they get to make a choice. But what about adults?


Same deal as abortion. It's the persons body so let them make the choice.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Talgonite said:


> I think majestic would be a better adjective to use. :b


Have you been peeking in my windows?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

No.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The polls on this site are always flawed.

Snip my son. He's going to be raised Christian and in my care until he's 18 anyway. He's going to live right or he's going to be a mess. That'll be his choice.
My choice is to raise him the way he should be raised - none of that liberal crap.

My parents were pretty strict with me when I was young, but way laxed when I was a teen. I am glad I had that foundation - my brother didn't and we ended up on different paths!


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

PathologicalSigher said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> I find it odd that people will rail against nose/tongue/lip piercings, but won't think twice about making a permanent alteration to a young boy's genitals.


this


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

JGreenwood said:


> Have you been peeking in my windows?


Just that one time.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Uncircumcised looks funky to me. But I wouldn't want to do it to a child because I'd prefer they be as nature designed them to be. As that girl in the video said on the previous page, there are reasons why the penis has evolved to be that way so I don't think we should be tinkering and snipping at anything just because of some sort of religious/societal conditioning. My personal aversion to how it looks is probably due to societal conditioning, I was raised in a society where the penis is supposed to look a certain way. Since I realize that, I'm not gonna let that interfere with my common sense.


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank human intelligence that more and more parents are now moving out of the sinful dark-ages away from mythology-born barbarism and are attempting to raise their children right; as smart, morally-consistent, freethinking and COMPLETE human beings. 

Some of course, will always stay stuck and will continue to offend their perceived creator by willfully tampering with and undermining the intelligence of it's work.


----------



## spammer1234141 (May 22, 2012)

No. Circumcision is a hoax. It was originally designed by Dr. Kellogs to hamper masturbation. Circumcision has since survived as a cultural thing, and has been recently reinforced by the discovery of some insignificant health benefits. From that point on tradition added to the spread of circumcision. We like to think of ourselves as rational beings, but we're actually products of our culture. Take a look at the circumcision rates for third world countries. The circumcision rates for most third world countries are low while circumcision rates in the U.S are high. These figures are evidence of cultural bias. Long ago, people thought masturbation was wrong. As with most things, people try to justify acts with beliefs and thoughts. For example, people used to think mental illness was caused by demons. That is, until people start to reason and justify the acts using scientific evidence. I really have a difficult time tolerating and partaking in a purely cultural practice that originates with an attempt at sexual repression. It violates the theory of ethic of reciprocity. One of the greatest problems in this world is that all of us have a different concept of what behaviors cause suffering. However, the fundamental goal remains the same worldwide: to make decisions that create the least suffering. I've gone through this many times, but let me elucidate this again. In most cases morality is defined as decisions that cause the least suffering. The moral rule is that we "ought" to or should carry out those decisions. I'm going to answer the question, "What's wrong with circumcision?" The answer is dependent on ones standpoint on the definition of morality. Ones standpoint on morality determines whether acts such as slavery, genocide, and the death penalty exist. When we judge whether a behavior is right and wrong, we usually wonder if we'd want somebody behave that way toward ourselves. If you think,"no" that you wouldn't want somebody to do something to you then you'll comprehend why people find these things morally repugnant.

How would you like it if you had to use a specific fountain because of your nationality?
How would you like it if you were be thrown in prison because you eat a certain type of food?
Would you like to be burnt in a crematory because you are religious? 
Would you like to be called names because you're overweight?
Would you like to be killed because your skin color is red?
Would you like to be executed because you are religious?
Would you like to be mutilated at birth and put through unimaginable pain?

Do you see the analogy that I'm creating?

What's ethically tolerated and what's not, what's right and what's wrong. We have a responsibility to ask ourselves "Do we want someone to treat us this way?" If the answer is "no," then we know not to treat others this way. A while back, the verdict of the Planned Parenthood v. Casey case concluded that there would no longer be a violation of bodily rights, but today men are still violated and torn of their rights to a whole body. Circumcision is Americas dirtiest secret and it needs to be exposed for what it is, not propelled by cultural momentum. I gave up pretending this was a medical decision long ago. It's not, no matter how much people want to believe it is.


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

Circumcision is for plebs.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Circumcision should be outlawed. What right to parents have to amputate part of the body, just because a 2 thousand year old book told them to? They should wait until the boy is 18 and then he can decide for himself what body modifications he wants.


----------



## oceanlife (Aug 20, 2012)

Studies have shown that there is a high level of satisfaction in people who are either circumcised or uncircumcised. Most likely if you are circumcised you will have your child circumcised and vice versa.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> how can a guy even masturbate if he's circumcised? rubbing it? that's a very unpleasant feeling and must be really desperate to do that


He can't. That's why one of the reason they do it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_male_circumcision#Male_circumcision_to_prevent_masturbation

It's analogous to female genital mutilation to prevent women from enjoying sex. It's a human rights violation. It's barbaric.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

For medical reasons, or if they were old enough and requested it, then yes. Otherwise no way, cutting part of someone's body for cosmetic/religious purposes without their permission is wrong.


----------



## NeuroMan (Sep 21, 2012)

Hiccups said:


> this but....
> 
> *Circumcision = Genital Mutilation = Child Abuse*
> 
> ...


Agreed, this is a milder form of clitoral removal in Africa. We still don't know for sure if it has a statistically significant effect on the child in good or bad ways. But birth is traumatic enough for both (or more) bodies to go through (physically), why take away one of the most sensitive parts of his body using NO anesthetic?

I'm intact and I take this issue seriously because, if it wasn't needed or useful, it wouldn't be there. There is evidence that this highly innervated tissue helps the male time climax more accurately and that the more tissue that is left behind on the underside of the glans of circumcised males, the better. This is still being researched and is likely more complex than previously thought.

Benefits I've noticed include less apparent need for lubrication (improtant if you're unlucky enough to only have 6 hour marathons :bah) and I think it has helped me to intuitively pick up what my girlfriend likes.

But really, I can't imagine being unhappy about what ever card I was dealt there, because I know somebody somewhere would still love me and I them.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

arnie said:


> He can't. That's why one of the reason they do it.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_male_circumcision#Male_circumcision_to_prevent_masturbation
> 
> It's analogous to female genital mutilation to prevent women from enjoying sex. It's a human rights violation. It's barbaric.


Trust me man we can and do and in the same way as someone who isn't circumsized. If that was one of the original intents behind doing it, it failed miserably.

The whole argument that guys who are uncirumsized get more enjoyment is bogus. You can find studies on it that go either way. Uncircumsized people always like to feel self-righteous on that topic though, which baffles me.

That being said I probably wouldn't do it to my son. Not my choice.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Also one more point. The whole notion that.."well it evolved that way for a reason it must be better"...is not necessarily true. Google human body design flaws and you can find tons of examples where we didn't evolve so great.

Again though. If it were my son it ain't my choice.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> The polls on this site are always flawed.
> 
> Snip my son. He's going to be raised Christian and in my care until he's 18 anyway. He's going to live right or he's going to be a mess. That'll be his choice.
> My choice is to raise him the way he should be raised - none of that liberal crap.
> ...


Not mutilating children= liberal crap. Makes sense (sarcasm).


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

batman can said:


> Trust me man we can and do and in the same way as someone who isn't circumsized. If that was one of the original intents behind doing it, it failed miserably.
> 
> The whole argument that guys who are uncirumsized get more enjoyment is bogus. You can find studies on it that go either way. Uncircumsized people always like to feel self-righteous on that topic though, which baffles me.
> 
> That being said I probably wouldn't do it to my son. Not my choice.


:nw


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

No way.

Pleased to see a clearer result here than the other thread which is strangely still locked despite just one person playing up and causing arguments.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> *The polls on this site are always flawed.*
> 
> Snip my son. He's going to be raised Christian and in my care until he's 18 anyway. He's going to live right or he's going to be a mess. That'll be his choice.
> My choice is to raise him the way he should be raised - none of that liberal crap.
> ...


What?

lol


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

If it was up to me alone, no I would not circumcise my child . Obviously the father would have to have a say as well though. Hopefully I could convince him to agree with me.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

Dark Alchemist said:


> *Uncircumcised Penises Might Be Costing Us Billions*
> 
> http://jezebel.com/5936698/uncircumcised-penises-might-be-costing-us-billions


Oh so that explains Europe's HIV crisis. Oh wait, Europe has a lower rate of HIV than the US.

http://xahlee.org/Periodic_dosage_dir/i/map/HIV_world_map.png


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Arkiasis said:


> Oh so that explains Europe's HIV crisis. Oh wait, *Europe has a lower rate of HIV than the US. *
> 
> http://xahlee.org/Periodic_dosage_dir/i/map/HIV_world_map.png


Kind of discredits the magic cut penis theory doesn't it


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Only if it's a girl.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Only if it's a girl.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not a victim of this, I don't have it chopped off, I have it 100%


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

mark101 said:


>


LOL


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Only if it's a girl.


I doubt that this will end well


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> I'm glad I'm not a victim of this, I don't have it chopped off, I have it 100%


Elephant trunk! Yea Boi


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

CWe said:


> Elephant trunk! Yea Boi


they don't do it in my country, it's normal, you have it, it's there for a reason, I would be really pissed off if someone chopped it off.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

this is a ranking of countries for circumcision, mine has less than 20%, number 98

http://www.photius.com/rankings/circumcised_men_country_ranks.html


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> this is a ranking of countries for circumcision, mine has less than 20%, number 98
> 
> http://www.photius.com/rankings/circumcised_men_country_ranks.html


The UK is in 158th place tho it would be non existent apart for medical reasons if it weren't for silly religion that gives a rate of 15%.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Since it's harmless, I wouldn't care whether it was done or not. If it were up to me, I wouldn't because of the cost. However, if my partner wanted to, I would be OK with it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

illmatic1 said:


> I doubt that this will end well


It should be fine, the irony is strong and obvious.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> this is a ranking of countries for circumcision, mine has less than 20%, number 98
> 
> http://www.photius.com/rankings/circumcised_men_country_ranks.html


South Korea's an interesting case here isn't it? I guess it must have more US influence than Japan or something? North Korea has a much lower rate which makes me think that's the case.

edit:



> Virtually no circumcision was performed before the year 1945 as it is against Korea's long and strong tradition of preserving the body as a gift from parents.[45] A 2001 study of 20-year old South Korean men found that 78% were circumcised.[46] At the time, the authors commented that "South Korea has possibly the largest absolute number of teenage or adult circumcisions anywhere in the world. Because circumcision started through contact with the American military during the Korean War, South Korea has an unusual history of circumcision."


Yeah that's what I thought ._. hmm..


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> this is a ranking of countries for circumcision, mine has less than 20%, number 98
> 
> http://www.photius.com/rankings/circumcised_men_country_ranks.html


Feels bad man, I'm in the minority in my country :\


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

I wouldn't really care.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm glad mine is. So I'd pass on the trait. I'm not a Jew but I think one of the reasons they came up with it is because the average Schlomo or Yitzak didn't have access to fresh water like we do today. (No antisemitism intended--just harmless humor). So, the leftover ick inside there would schtank up. When we get soft after we have an orgasm and just oose and what not for a while and can't wash it out without going to the Red Sea and paying a Roman a toll tp wash our schlongs out of gnarly-smelling smegma, you figure out a way. Plus frankly it does look more cosmetically appealing--like a guy with a labiaplasty. Some of those shrouds can be kinda nasty--not that I check out cock. Let's not be touchy.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

I am and I still don't really forgive my parents for it, so no I would definitely not do that to my child. It really does piss me off because at least if you leave it then the person has an option, once you're cut you can't do anything about it. I think it should be outlawed personally.


----------



## chowfunfan (Aug 22, 2013)

Uncut penises look really scary to me, but that's just an opinion.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Terranaut said:


> I'm glad mine is. So I'd pass on the trait. I'm not a Jew but I think one of the reasons they came up with it is because the average Schlomo or Yitzak didn't have access to fresh water like we do today. (No antisemitism intended--just harmless humor). So, the leftover ick inside there would schtank up. When we get soft after we have an orgasm and just oose and what not for a while and can't wash it out without going to the Red Sea and paying a Roman a toll tp wash our schlongs out of gnarly-smelling smegma, you figure out a way. Plus frankly it does look more cosmetically appealing--like a guy with a labiaplasty. Some of those shrouds can be kinda nasty--not that I check out cock. Let's not be touchy.


Well done for knowing why it was done hundreds of years ago but that doesn't have any relevance in today's world.
So you are left with it being 'cosmetically appealing' hmm..so no reason to perform a surgery that has killed babies or led to the penis being amputated then :|


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Never! It's just dumb, if hygene is involved just take a bath and wash. I have all my parts And don't see it as bad, so glad i never got it cut off without my consent


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm so sick of the posts that say "im cut and I'm fine - so there is nothing wrong with it". GET A ****ING GRIP people.

Yes babys don't remember it, and thus that's the argument for it to be OKAY? That's like saying, when your a baby you can have you finger nails removed and because you wont remember it its "okay".

Body mutilation should NEVER happen on preference, religious or physical appearance at a young age. Only if its medically needed is the ONLY reason it might be required.

Wake up to yourself, if a foreskin is _only_ a negative thing for a guy why would we have it in the first place. Natural selection says we have it for a reason.

So much ignorance. People say "And well it happened to me, so I have to past it on as a state of man hood. So my son is my spitting image" What a fricken joke.

/rant


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

h00dz said:


> I'm so sick of the posts that say "im cut and I'm fine - so there is nothing wrong with it". GET A ****ING GRIP people.
> 
> Yes babys don't remember it, and thus that's the argument for it to be OKAY? That's like saying, when your a baby you can have you finger nails removed and because you wont remember it its "okay".
> 
> ...


Exactly. By the logic of "the baby won't remember it" anything goes. Eg: a child rapist would get away with it because "the baby won't remember". Or it would be okay for a doctor to torture terminally ill patients because "they won't remember it" when they're dead.

Any parent that wants to circumcise their baby should be forced to watch this video:






Only a sadistic monster would be able to watch that and think this is an okay thing to do to a baby boy.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

mark101 said:


> Well done for knowing why it was done hundreds of years ago but that doesn't have any relevance in today's world.
> So you are left with it being 'cosmetically appealing' hmm..so no reason to perform a surgery that has killed babies or led to the penis being amputated then :|


I've never heard of such thing happening. Ever. And it's been done for thousands, not just hundreds of years. Perhaps there is a few horror stories of unqualified "surgeons" making mistake and using less than sterile conditions but I have not heard of any such case personally and am quite sure the procedure would have been done away with a long time ago if it were not successful all the time and there were such incidents routinely. Who except an othodox Jew who sees it as a religious necessity would gamble with their son's lives like that just for cosmetics. I do however know adult guys who got circumcised as adults because their g/f's wives recoiled at the uncut look. That's a pain I don't think I would endure as an adult for anyone. But there must have been more to it than just pleasing one's partner. I understand it's very painful to recover from as a grown-up. You don't want to get a hard on with stitches pulling at your foreskin.

I'm not the kind that throws away a gigantic rule or tradition because of one exception or someone's unfounded biases. But crusading for circumcision is not the battle I wish to invest any emotion in. So, I'd appreciate no further debate aimed in my direction about this. Thank you.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Terranaut said:


> I've never heard of such thing happening. Ever. And it's been done for thousands, not just hundreds of years. Perhaps there is a few horror stories of unqualified "surgeons" making mistake and using less than sterile conditions but I have not heard of any such case personally and am quite sure the procedure would have been done away with a long time ago if it were not successful all the time and there were such incidents routinely. Who except an othodox Jew who sees it as a religious necessity would gamble with their son's lives like that just for cosmetics. I do however know adult guys who got circumcised as adults because their g/f's wives recoiled at the uncut look. That's a pain I don't think I would endure as an adult for anyone. But there must have been more to it than just pleasing one's partner. I understand it's very painful to recover from as a grown-up. You don't want to get a hard on with stitches pulling at your foreskin.
> 
> I'm not the kind that throws away a gigantic rule or tradition because of one exception or someone's unfounded biases. But crusading for circumcision is not the battle I wish to invest any emotion in. So, I'd appreciate no further debate aimed in my direction about this. Thank you.


If you post on a public forum you invite others to challenge what you write and thats the rule or else don't post 

If those shallow dumb *****es recoiled in horror at a natural penis they were either lesbians or retarded.
Lol " my gf had large lips on her vagina so I told her to get her *** to surgery or we are over" ****ing lol

Oh and babies have very much died in the name of this backward tradition.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

mark101 said:


> If you post on a public forum you invite others to challenge what you write and thats the rule or else don't post
> 
> If those shallow dumb *****es recoiled in horror at a natural penis they were either lesbians or retarded.
> Lol " my gf had large lips on her vagina so I told her to get her *** to surgery or we are over" ****ing lol
> ...


To be fair, he's American and the women he's talking about are bound to be American. If it's all they've known of course they'd recoil, it doesn't make them lesbians. These things are almost always societal.

Do most people find sexual organs attractive anyway though? I'm not your average case so I can't use myself as reference here, but I don't in general. It's never been a selling point like an attractive face has been.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

i would


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

h00dz said:


> I'm so sick of the posts that say "im cut and I'm fine - so there is nothing wrong with it". GET A ****ING GRIP people.
> 
> Yes babys don't remember it, and thus that's the argument for it to be OKAY? That's like saying, when your a baby you can have you finger nails removed and because you wont remember it its "okay".
> 
> ...


This. :yes


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> To be fair, he's American and the women he's talking about are bound to be American. If it's all they've known of course they'd recoil, it doesn't make them lesbians. These things are almost always societal.
> 
> Do most people find sexual organs attractive anyway though? I'm not your average case so I can't use myself as reference here, but I don't in general. It's never been a selling point like an attractive face has been.


To be fair I said lesbian or retarded, anyways there are a lot of american women who don't think like that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

mark101 said:


> To be fair I said lesbian or retarded, anyways there are a lot of american women who don't think like that.


I know not all American women think that way but if you've been told all your life that it's normal to be circumcised, it's easy to see why people would think like that, out of ignorance of anything else.

A lot of people in America, and even Europe now think it's bad to not have shaved pubic hair. At least partially shaved and some people want it all gone. (more so with woman) this is because this is what people in the UK, the US etc are used to now thanks to Western porn and the media influencing people's perceptions of what our bodies should look like (among other things.) In some countries they don't shave at all. People become used to these ideas like they are the only way.

In order to counteract these views it's important really to teach people that it's OK to be a certain way from a young age. The mind is a flexible thing and people can change their mind later, but really only if they're very motivated to do so. Most people aren't, they think what they think is right and that's it. Book closed.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Do most people find sexual organs attractive anyway though? I'm not your average case so I can't use myself as reference here, but I don't in general. It's never been a selling point like an attractive face has been.


I think these girls share your view and yeah I guess genitals aren't that great looking lol.


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

I wouldn't have my son circumcised because I would prefer for him to choose for himself when he was older. Also, I've heard men say that masturbation with foreskin feels better than without so I would feel bad for depriving him of that (lol). The only thing I'd be worried about is teaching him how to properly wash his penis.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

vivibe said:


> I wouldn't have my son circumcised because I would prefer for him to choose for himself when he was older. Also, I've heard men say that masturbation with foreskin feels better than without so I would feel bad for depriving him of that (lol). The only thing I'd be worried about is teaching him how to properly wash his penis.


Don't worry it's no more complicated than washing a cut penis


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

vivibe said:


> I wouldn't have my son circumcised because I would prefer for him to choose for himself when he was older. Also, I've heard men say that masturbation with foreskin feels better than without so I would feel bad for depriving him of that (lol). The only thing I'd be worried about is teaching him how to properly wash his penis.


You just have the dad teach him.

My ex's little brother (7 or 8 years old) was having issues with that so the mother told my ex to show him the next time they showered together.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

mark101 said:


> Don't worry it's no more complicated than washing a cut penis


And it's much less complicated than owning a vagina:

http://www.everydayhealth.com/sexual...oris-hurt.aspx

Clearly we should be slicing off the clitoral hoods of baby girls. I'm disappointed not to be legally allowed to :blank


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> And it's much less complicated than owning a vagina:
> 
> http://www.everydayhealth.com/sexual...oris-hurt.aspx
> 
> Clearly we should be slicing off the clitoral hoods of baby girls. I'm disappointed not to be legally allowed to


Ewww let's cut that **** off :|


----------



## Scruffy The Janitor (Oct 21, 2013)

No way.


----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)

You can't violate their rights man.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> this is a ranking of countries for circumcision, mine has less than 20%, number 98
> 
> http://www.photius.com/rankings/circumcised_men_country_ranks.html


31.9% in my country. Kind of surprised though, I thought the number would be higher since we're so geographically close to the US.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

AmandaMarie87 said:


> 31.9% in my country. Kind of surprised though, I thought the number would be higher since we're so geographically close to the US.


Your healthcare is mostly funded through taxes isn't it? How a country runs their healthcare effects things like this. Male circumcision was a big thing in the UK until the NHS was formed and they realised that the benefits were negligible and therefore a waste of money to recommend the surgery. In the US you have to pay to be circumcised because of how the healthcare system is there, so they tend to encourage spending in all areas.


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

Why isn't this in Society & Culture? :|


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Your healthcare is mostly funded through taxes isn't it? How a country runs their healthcare effects things like this. Male circumcision was a big thing in the UK until the NHS was formed and they realised that the benefits were negligible and therefore a waste of money to recommend the surgery. In the US you have to pay to be circumcised because of how the healthcare system is there, so they tend to encourage spending in all areas.


:yes And this is the major problem with universal healthcare. It's run similar to the way HMOs used to be run back in the '80s.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Only if there was a legitimate medical reason. I don't think it should be done for religious or aesthetic purposes unless it's the man's choice.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes. I would circumsize my son if I had one.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Zeppelin said:


> Yes. I would circumsize my son if I had one.


I'm curious: If you had a girl, would you want to have her Clitoral Hood cut off?

If not, why not?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

nubly said:


> :yes And this is the major problem with universal healthcare. It's run similar to the way HMOs used to be run back in the '80s.


It's not though because the option to go private is still there for things not funded by the national healthcare, at least here in the UK and most things are funded.
They just don't push you to spend money on drugs and such that are not actually important.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Totally would. I'm circumsized myself and I'm glad I am. It looks better and I will not get infections (the reason why my mother had me circumsized in the first place).

And I remember pulling my penis skin way back and being really disgusted by wtf that s*** 0.0

I also remember being scared though lol but it's really better this way IMFO


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes I would because uncircumcised looks gross. I've also noticed that uncircumsized boys are the ones that turn our to be unemployed and 30 year old virgins. They also have a higher rate of suicide. I wouldn't even think twice about it. Get cut.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Your healthcare is mostly funded through taxes isn't it? How a country runs their healthcare effects things like this. Male circumcision was a big thing in the UK until the NHS was formed and they realised that the benefits were negligible and therefore a waste of money to recommend the surgery. In the US you have to pay to be circumcised because of how the healthcare system is there, so they tend to encourage spending in all areas.


Yes, we have universal healthcare in Canada. I looked it up online and circumcision is not covered by it (unless it's for a genuine medical reason). I guess people don't want to pay out of pocket for something that isn't necessary here in Canada.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

**** No


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Imbored21 said:


> Yes I would because uncircumcised looks gross. I've also noticed that uncircumsized boys are the ones that turn our to be unemployed and 30 year old virgins. They also have a higher rate of suicide. I wouldn't even think twice about it. Get cut.


Outstanding :clap


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

I really doubt that I will ever procreate, but I was born in a country where circumcision is not the norm, so no son of mine is getting circumcised unless it's absolutely necessary


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

No. I don't plan on making a permanent change to my childrens genitals that hurts just because I, the mother or other people may think it looks better. What if he disagrees about the look of it? I plan to let him make his own mind up when he is old enough to know what is happening, like my parents did for me. They let me choose whether I wanted it or not, and I'm so glad that I did get that choice.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Imbored21 said:


> Yes I would because uncircumcised looks gross. I've also noticed that uncircumsized boys are the ones that turn our to be unemployed and 30 year old virgins. They also have a higher rate of suicide. I wouldn't even think twice about it. Get cut.


Awesome.

---

And no, of course not.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

The current myth is people with circumcision feel strong sexual needs before they fully mature , like before they reach 30 or so , and then they suddenly lose their libido , while people without circumcision keep a steady decline throughout their lives.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Whenever this topic comes up, nobody ever answers the clitoral hood question.

Why aren't the same people who are in favour of the circumcision of male infants also arguing/campaigning for the right of parents to remove the clitoral hood from their infant daughters?

There are many different types of female circumcision, ranging from some types which are less severe than male circumcision to some which are _much, much_ worse.

All of the them are quite rightly illegal in most developed countries.*

*Except for very rare medical conditions which sometimes need to be treated with surgery.

The closest female equivalent to male circumcision is probably removing the skin which keeps the tip of the clitoris covered - the clitoral hood.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Imbored21 said:


> Yes I would because uncircumcised looks gross. I've also noticed that uncircumsized boys are the ones that turn our to be unemployed and 30 year old virgins. They also have a higher rate of suicide. I wouldn't even think twice about it. Get cut.


Just. Wow, I don't know what to say :lol

Good luck with that......


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Imbored21 said:


> Yes I would because uncircumcised looks gross. I've also noticed that uncircumsized boys are the ones that turn our to be unemployed and 30 year old virgins. They also have a higher rate of suicide. I wouldn't even think twice about it. Get cut.


First is normal like hair, nails ect. And uhhh virginity? Lol right, suicide? Just wow


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Whenever this topic comes up, nobody ever answers the clitoral hood question.
> 
> *Why aren't the same people who are in favour of the circumcision of male infants also arguing/campaigning for the right of parents to remove the clitoral hood from their infant daughters?
> *
> ...












:yes


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

*

Why do Americans (United States only), Iraqis, some Nigerians, Sudanese, Pakistanis, South Koreans and some Australian Aboriginals circumcise boys?

Why don't the British, New Zealanders, Japanese, the Germans, the Swedes, the French, the Italians, the South Americans and most other people?

Why are Canadians abandoning it?

When and why did "health" circumcision of boys start, and where? Why and where did it stop?

What is the origin of ritual circumcision among certain tribal peoples in the ancient Middle East and Africa?

What is the connection between male circumcision and female genital cutting (sometimes called female genital mutilation)?

When and why did circumcision of boys start in Australia? When did it fall out of fashion? Why has it nearly disappeared?

If you're curious about these and similar questions, this is the site for you.

http://www.historyofcircumcision.net/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1*


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

nubly said:


> Since it's harmless, I wouldn't care whether it was done or not. If it were up to me, I wouldn't because of the cost. However, if my partner wanted to, I would be OK with it.


 http://www.intactamerica.org/learnmore

Harmless indeed. Ha! Of course, your tendency to say things without actually knowing what you are talking about doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

ummm.... i'm not religious, nor am I gay

but I prefer the look of a mushroom head penis over an ugly ant eater looking penis and I'm glad mine doesn't look like an ant eater..... Circumcised penis's just look more human like and less animal like imo. (because animal primates/mammals aren't circumcised)

I'm not sure what the general consensus amongst the scientific and medical community is on the topic of circumcision _(because they're the only opinions I value) _but I guess whatever the majority of them agree on is what I'll do or not do to my hypothetical child that will never be born.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

nubly said:


> Since *it's harmless*, I wouldn't care whether it was done or not. If it were up to me, I wouldn't because of the cost. However, if my partner wanted to, I would be OK with it.


*False:

*

*Myth 2:* _It doesn't hurt the baby._

*Reality check:* Wrong. In 1997, doctors in Canada did a study to see what type of anesthesia was most effective in relieving the pain of circumcision. As with any study, they needed a control group that received no anesthesia. The doctors quickly realized that the babies who were not anesthetized were in so much pain that it would be unethical to continue with the study. Even the best commonly available method of pain relief studied, the dorsal penile nerve block, did not block all the babies' pain. Some of the babies in the study were in such pain that they began choking and one even had a seizure (Lander 1997).

*Myth 3:* _My doctor uses anesthesia._

*Reality check:* Not necessarily. Most newborns do not receive adequate anesthesia. Only 45% of doctors who do circumcisions use any anesthesia at all. Obstetricians perform 70% of circumcisions and are least likely to use anesthesia - only 25% do. The most common reasons why they don't? They didn't think the procedure warranted it, and it takes too long (Stang 199. A circumcision with adequate anesthesia takes a half-hour - if they brought your baby back sooner, he was in severe pain during the surgery.

*Myth 4:* _Even if it is painful, the baby won't remember it._

*Reality check:* The body is a historical repository and remembers everything. The pain of circumcision causes a rewiring of the baby's brain so that he is more sensitive to pain later (Taddio 1997, Anand 2000). Circumcision also can cause post-traumatic stress disorder (PTSD), depression, anger, low self-esteem and problems with intimacy (Boyle 2002, Hammond 1999, Goldman 1999). Even with a lack of explicit memory and the inability to protest - does that make it right to inflict pain? Ethical guidelines for animal research whenever possible* - do babies deserve any less?

*Myth 5:* _My baby slept right through it._

*Reality check:* Not possible without total anesthesia, which is not available. Even the dorsal penile nerve block leaves the underside of the penis receptive to pain. Babies go into shock, which though it looks like a quiet state, is actually the body's reaction to profound pain and distress. Nurses often tell the parents "He slept right through it" so as not to upset them. Who would want to hear that his or her baby was screaming in agony?

*Myth 6:* _It doesn't cause the baby long-term harm._

*Reality check:* Incorrect. Removal of healthy tissue from a non-consenting patient is, in itself, harm (more on this point later). Circumcision has an array of risks and side effects. There is a 1-3% complication rate during the newborn period alone (Schwartz 1990). Here is a short list potential complications.
_Meatal Stenosis:_ Many circumcised boys and men suffer from meatal stenosis. This is a narrowing of the urethra which can interfere with urination and require surgery to fix. 
_Adhesions_. Circumcised babies can suffer from adhesions, where the foreskin remnants try to heal to the head of the penis in an area they are not supposed to grow on. Doctors treat these by ripping them open with no anesthesia. 
_Buried penis._ Circumcision can lead to trapped or buried penis - too much skin is removed, and so the penis is forced inside the body. This can lead to problems in adulthood when the man does not have enough skin to have a comfortable erection. Some men even have their skin split open when they have an erection. There are even more sexual consequences, which we will address in a future post. 
_Infection_. The circumcision wound can become infected. This is especially dangerous now with the prevalence of hospital-acquired multi-drug resistant bacteria. 
_Death_. Babies can even die of circumcision. Over 100 newborns die each year in the USA, mostly from loss of blood and infection (Van Howe 1997 & 2004, Bollinger 2010).

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/...likely-believe


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Richard Pawgins said:


> ummm.... i'm not religious, nor am I gay
> 
> but I prefer the look of a mushroom head penis over an ugly ant eater looking penis and I'm glad mine doesn't look like an ant eater..... Circumcised penis's just look more human like and less animal like imo. (because animal primates/mammals aren't circumcised)
> 
> I'm not sure what the general consensus amongst the scientific and medical community is on the topic of circumcision _(because they're the only opinions I value) _but I guess whatever the majority of them agree on is what I'll do or not do to my hypothetical child that will never be born.


It's only covered when it's flaccid. It's like a little jacket for when it's not in use. When it's hard the skin does not cover the head unless the guy has phimosis or something.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

komorikun said:


> It's only covered when it's flaccid. It's like a little jacket for when it's not in use. When it's hard the skin does not cover the head unless the guy has phimosis or something.


That's not necessarily true. Much like with vulvas, there is a huge amount of variation.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Wow, kinda scary how most of the people in _favor_ of circumcision are making the decision for completely irrational and moronic reasons (srsly, how it looks?). I hope the practice is outlawed (barring special circumstances) before those of you have the chance to unnecessarily chop off a fully functioning part of the penis.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

TicklemeRingo said:


> That's not necessarily true. Much like with vulvas, there is a huge amount of variation.


Okay. Maybe 5% cover the head, but I'd say that's phimosis and not normal.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> I'm not sure what the general consensus amongst the scientific and medical community is on the topic of circumcision _(because they're the only opinions I value) _but I guess whatever the majority of them agree on is what I'll do or not do to my hypothetical child that will never be born.


Here is a list of the official positions on non-therapeutic (non-essential) circumcision of the top medical associations in the developed world:

http://www.cirp.org/library/statements/

http://www.circinfo.org/doctors.html

(None of them recommend the practice)

If you are interested in the positions of scientists and ethicists regarding non-essential circumcision, I'd recommend reading this article:

http://goodmenproject.com/ethics-va...uthor-of-how-circumcision-broke-the-internet/



Richard Pawgins said:


> but I prefer the look of a mushroom head penis over an ugly ant eater looking penis and I'm glad mine doesn't look like an ant eater..... Circumcised penis's just look more human like and less animal like imo. (because animal primates/mammals aren't circumcised).


Of course you're perfectly entitled to your own opinion about the aesthetic appeal of genitalia, everyone is, but are aesthetics really a good enough reason to irreversibly remove, without consent, part of another human's genitals? Bear in mind that by the modern definition of human rights, a child is not just the property of it's parents, but an individual human being, with it's own rights.

I'd suggest what I think is a fairly reasonable position, that the only reason a child should have a part of it's body permanently removed, without it's consent, is absolute medical necessity.

If you allow the "I think it looks better" reason, then why not apply that to infant girls as well? The clitoral hood is essentially the female version of the foreskin. The clitoris would still function without it, albeit with slightly reduced sensitivity.

So can I remove the clitoral hood from my hypothetical daughters vulva? If not, why not?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Okay. Maybe 5% cover the head, but I'd say that's phimosis and not normal.


Sorry but that is just not true. I'm not sure where you are getting your information from?

Like a woman's labia, men's foreskin vary in shape and length. For some the foreskin will cover the head when erect, others partially cover (to varying degrees, and others it will not cover at all.

That is natural and has nothing to do with phimosis, which is a separate issue.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Sorry but that is just not true. I'm not sure where you are getting your information from?
> 
> Like a woman's labia, men's foreskin vary in shape and length. For some the foreskin will cover the head when erect, others partially cover (to varying degrees, and others it will not cover at all.
> 
> That is natural and has nothing to do with phimosis, which is a separate issue.


This is 100% correct.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

You can kind of develop an artificial foreskin by habitually pulling the skin back and stretching it. This also makes the skin in this area more sensitive over time. I have a nice ring of super sensitive flesh because I started doing this while masturbating when I was about 12.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Sorry but that is just not true. I'm not sure where you are getting your information from?
> 
> Like a woman's labia, men's foreskin vary in shape and length. For some the foreskin will cover the head when erect, others partially cover (to varying degrees, and others it will not cover at all.
> 
> That is natural and has nothing to do with phimosis, which is a separate issue.


Ummm....I've seen quite a few. How many have you seen?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

No I would not circumcise my kid!


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Ummm....I've seen quite a few. How many have you seen?


Lots 

I'll direct you to some links later, not right now i'm eating breakfast :?

You're making the mistake of assuming that because when you encountered erect penises, and/or saw pictures of them, and the foreskin was not covering the head - that therefore the foreskin _doesn't_ or _can't_ also cover the head when erect. It's an understandable mistake to make, especially if you don't have a foreskin and understand how it can move around.

There are a lot of variables that effect the position of the foreskin on any given day, at any given moment. The same guy who's foreskin was not covering the head on one occasion, could potentially have it covering more of the head on another occasion. People who have uncut penises know this.

You're assuming that when I say _"for some guys the foreskin covers the head when erect"_ that I mean that is the _only_ position the foreskin can be in for those guys when erect (which I grant you, would suggest phimosis). Not at all. The position of the foreskin can be moved back and forth with ease. For those guys, it is perfectly possible to pull back the foreskin so it is not covering the head.

For other guys, who to the untrained eye appear to have foreskin that doesn't cover, it is also perfectly possible to push the skin forward so it covers the head when erect.

Phimosis is where the foreskin cant be drawn back. I work with a guy who just had to get circumcised because of Phimosis. He described the pain when attempting to move the skin back either during sex or masturbation as excruciating. This is a condition that the sufferer would be aware of.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

euphoria04 said:


> Wow, kinda scary how most of the people in _favor_ of circumcision are making the decision for completely irrational and moronic reasons (srsly, how it looks?). I hope the practice is outlawed (barring special circumstances) before those of you have the chance to unnecessarily chop off a fully functioning part of the penis.


Yeah it's coming up time and time again about how a cut penis looks beautiful and an uncut one looks nasty...

It's frightening that so many American's are getting cosmetic surgery on their new born sons because they admire a cut penis. 
Bit freaky to take so much interest in how your child's genitals look in my opinion.:|


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> That's not necessarily true. Much like with vulvas, there is a huge amount of variation.


That's called phimosis I believe :lol

I know of some guys where it covers more of the shaft than 'normal', but I've never heard of cases where the foreskin usually covered the head when erect, without phimosis/hygiene issues.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Alas Babylon said:


> That's called phimosis I believe :lol
> 
> I know of some guys where it covers more of the shaft than 'normal', but I've never heard of cases where the foreskin usually covered the head when erect, without phimosis/hygiene issues.


:roll Well now you have.

I think you need to do a little more reading about Phimosis.

If you're not aware of the huge variety of foreskin shapes and sizes/lengths, head over to tumblr and look for some of the pages dedicated uncut cock.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Lots
> 
> I'll direct you to some links later, not right now i'm eating breakfast :?
> 
> ...


I'm guessing most guys push the foreskin back when with a woman then. I would be very surprised if I saw an erect penis with foreskin covering the head.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I'm guessing most guys push the foreskin back when with a woman then. I would be very surprised if I saw an erect penis with foreskin covering the head.


Foreskin can cover an erect penis and, can still be pulled back behind the head as per normal. just FYI.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Never..ever


----------

